# Paph stonei pod maturation?



## gore42 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate to do this with every species that I breed, but I'm having a terrible time coming up with reliable information on this subject, so I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.

I have some Paph stonei and (and some haynaldianum) that were pollinated a little over 3 months ago. To my relatively inexperienced eye, they look like they are ready to be flasked... but 3 months seems a bit short to me.

I've read here and there that multi-florals can be sown green at 3-4 months, but I haven't had this verified. My parishii went much longer than that... around 6 months, and I've had good germination.

Anyway, any help would be appreciated... especially from those of you with personal experience. Or, if there are any online resources that might help me avoid this in the future, please let me know 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 4, 2006)

I've sown several stonei pods which I harvested bewteween 6 and 9 months - 4 month seems a little too early


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

My haynaldianum album pod was mature in about 3 months.


----------



## gore42 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Uri and Dot 

If anyone else can tell me their experiences with these species, I'd appreciate it!

- Matt


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

No direct experience with stonei Matt, but for roth, phili, supardi, kolo, and lowii, these pods all matured and almost split before 5 months and generally around 4 months.

Parishii seems like a slow oddball out of the multis to me in general for a comparison.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

I went back through my records. The roth was 6 months, the kolo was 3.5 months. Average of everything else about 4 months, but the supardii looks like it will push 5 months. (It's kind of hard to tell with purple pods, but they look like they are getting a bit angular along the splitting seams).


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Rick 

I'm pretty certain about they haynaldianums being ready. Rick's info leads me to believe that the stonei probably is too. I guess I might try one of my stonei pods as an experiment, and let the others go for a while.

- Matt


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks again, Rick! I just saw the new info you posted!

Are those the times that the pods were harvested dry?

Matt


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes.

I did make some effort to catch them before they actually split, so that could trim a week off of some.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Almost forgot.

Paph wilhelminae 2.75 months


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> I've sown several stonei pods which I harvested bewteween 6 and 9 months - 4 month seems a little too early




I don't have any breeding experience with stonei, but this is curiously long for a multi Uri. Do you think you grow yours darker and cooler? How do your stonei compare to your other multis?


----------

